# Breed survey - elbow certification



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Was not sure where to put this. 

I'm probably being a bit overly ambitious for both mine and my dog's first ever trial weekend, but I'm really hoping to go from nothing to everything in 1 weekend. SchH1, AD, show rating and breed survey. My dog is USA registered with USA/AWDF scorebook. It will be a WDA event and survey requirements are "Proof of SV or other SV approved elbow certification" whereas with hips it specifically mentions OFA. My question is, since I cannot seem to find this anywhere, what consitutes "other"? I am too inpatient to wait for the people I know who would have an answer to get back to me. 

I could always wait a couple of months and go to the USA breed survey but both events require travel and I certainly do enough of that just to train.

Thanks.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

they want SV not OFA - maybe some other European country is acceptable, but OFA elbows are NOT....

Lee


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

That's what I figured. Too bad because I'm not doing more x-rays and jumping through a million hoops. SG, SchH1, AD still sounds like a pretty good weekend!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Can anyone confirm Ofa elbows are sufficient for USA? I actually see no mention of elbows in the regulations.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Nevermind got my answer. If it's a USA judge elbows not required, if SV judge a-stamp required.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You just answered a question I had too, jesusica. I refuse to jump through hoops for the SV and re-x-ray so will do my dogs' survey's with a USA judge.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Really?! Hips too or only elbows? I kind gave up on surveying Nikon b/c he's already OFA'd and I didn't have the money to send his films to Germany (plus at the time I needed his papers for other entries). I don't think I can send them now b/c I think they have to go within 6 months. If I can use his OFAs and survey with a USA judge....


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Yup, talked to USA myself this morning. With a USA judge, hips must be certified but there is no elbow requirement in the words of USA, "for now". And USA does not have a time limit on SV submission, only WDA. 

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog


> *A-Stamp (Hip Ratings)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although when I talked with USA they also said 8-10 weeks turnaround was incorrect, it takes 18 weeks.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh cool, well I don't want to spend the money but at least it's still an option. The original films were exposed so that it had all the information for both the OFA and SV, and I had them returned from the OFA.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

One other issue...if the dog is already two years old, he will need the SchH1 before the show so he can show in the titled class if you want the show card for the breed survey. The show rating from the untitled adult class cannot be used for a breed survey. I'm not sure if hips/elbows are also required for the titled class.


----------

